# acclimating new fish



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

how do u add new fish to ur aquarium. i have a crab im trying to introduce and im cycling my tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

to start i wait until the tank is cycled. inverts are very sensitive esp. 

can you please share more about your setup?


----------



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

i have a 10 gal FOWLR ive ran since july3 and added bacteria to it the 5th. i have a DIY sump with carbon and 2 dish scrubbers and im making a protien skimmer. i have a HOBF thats simply made for the 10 gal and a heater with the reg fl bulb. i have 20 lbs of live sand too. i put a crab in yesterday the 6th. how long till u think it cycles? i have 10 lbs of old rock and then 3-4 lbs of new live rock with some alge on it.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

kimowen04 said:


> i have a 10 gal FOWLR


Small Tank. Fish options are limited to having a small species. Maybe a Yasha Goby and Pistol Shrimp pair.

I wouldn't add much more than that, besides a few crabs and/or snails.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the tank doesnt sound cycled to me as its only a few days old. patience is key as there is no way to rush getting an established aquarium.


to answer your question, your going to want to drip acclimate.


----------



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

ya im cycleing it now jsut started the tank the 3rd and then added bacteria the 5th and ten the 6th got a hermit crab and then today added a little fish food(july7). my sump also is holding prob. . .5 more gal. how long till the tank cycles . . about?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

about a month or so, you'll see a diatom bloom which usually indicates its about time to start adding a few snails for your clean up crew. this does NOT mean your tank is mature. creating a mature enviroment takes many months if not years. 

what do you mean you added bacteria?


----------



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> about a month or so, you'll see a diatom bloom which usually indicates its about time to start adding a few snails for your clean up crew. this does NOT mean your tank is mature. creating a mature enviroment takes many months if not years.
> 
> what do you mean you added bacteria?



i have a bottle i bought a while back to help establish new tanks it has bacteria in it and i added that.


----------

